
Google Labs - Books Ngram Viewer - raphar
http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?content=hacker%2C+entrepreneur%2C+startup&year_start=1920&year_end=2000&corpus=0&smoothing=3
======
DupDetector
This was submitted earlier, and already has a great deal of discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2013346>

